# Leopard Gecko: Possible leg problem?



## Jedd Driftwood (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello

I recently bought 2 lovely Leopard Geckos (both female) & they are 6 months old. Since getting them, I have noticed one of them (Lily) has an occasional limp. Its not all the time, but sometimes when she is walking, her left front leg will buckle & fall underneath her a bit & she bumps her face on the floor. Also it happens sometimes when she is about to strike at her food & she misses. Is this common or is it a problem?

I'd researched owning Leopard Geckos months in advance to make sure I had everything they needed. Temps are correct, calcium is provided, she is eating plenty & has no problems feeding, she is fine being handled, doesnt bite or run away from me. She is eating live crickets & mealworms. 

I'd be very thankful for your advice.


----------



## sammyand99 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey! where did you buy them from? I would suggest contacting the people you got them from to see if any of their other geckos do this, but to be honest i would take her to the vets to be sure, not alot of help but thats what you'll need to do if your doing everything else correct, gd luck! :2thumb:




Jedd Driftwood said:


> Hello
> 
> I recently bought 2 lovely Leopard Geckos (both female) & they are 6 months old. Since getting them, I have noticed one of them (Lily) has an occasional limp. Its not all the time, but sometimes when she is walking, her left front leg will buckle & fall underneath her a bit & she bumps her face on the floor. Also it happens sometimes when she is about to strike at her food & she misses. Is this common or is it a problem?
> 
> ...


----------



## emmaalyafai (Jan 4, 2012)

i wouldnt worry, sometimes lizards can be born with slight diformaties but if its small like a slight limp she should be fine and live a normal life. i have a bosc with a previously brocken leg and it does look pretty abnormal but it doesnt bother him at all. sounds like your doin a great job.


----------

